# Installation depuis un Sagem Fast 800

## Sleeper

Pour ceux que cela peut interesser je suis actuellement en train

d'installer depuis stage1, en utilisant le

modem USB Sagem Fast 800 fourni par Free.

Pour le moment tout se passe bien, je post en utilisant

lynx alors que mon premier "emerge sync" tourne dans une autre console.

Si tout marche, je pourrais eventuellement detailler les etapes demain.

MAJ: l'emerge sync s'est bien termine. Ce matin, j'ai lance le emerge system

ca a bien commence, mais malheureusement 2 mn avant de partir (a la bourre) pour le boulot la connexion est tombee, et impossible de la re-etablir, rp-ppoe partant en timeout...

Je regarderais ca ce soir, mais ca doit venir soit du driver qui est parti en live, soit de la ligne ADSL ..

----------

## romale

Je suis hyper intéressé par ton post.

J'aimerais bien savoir comment tu as fait pour installer ton Sagem et compiler le driver, car je suis dans le même cas que toi.

----------

## Sleeper

Bon alors, juste les grandes lignes pour le moment, mais en gros:

Il faut que tu aies, sur une partition libre, sru un CD .. etc.. bref a un endroit accessible quand tu auras boote sur le LiveCD:

 les sources de ppp

 les sources de rp-ppoe

 les sources du driver sagem (le mieux seraient les sources modifies, pour ne pas avoir a te faire chier a repatcher le driver (par exemple ici))

 les sources du kernel 2.4.19 (par exemple celles de kernel.org)

Le modem doit etre debranche du PC et de la ligne telephonique.

Tu boote sur le LiveCD, et commence une install classique (sauf que tu ne fais rien pour ce qui est du reseau).

Note que en plus du

```

mount -o bind /proc/ mnt/gentoo/proc

```

tu dois faire un

```

mount -o bind /proc/bus/usb/ /mnt/gentoo/proc/bus/usb

```

Ensuite continue jusqu'a etre dans un environnement chroote puis suis les indications de la 1ere partie  (Package Extraction and Configuration ) de ce  guide.

L'installe de rp-pppoe te demanderas tous les renseignements relatifs a ton reseau, login/passwd, nom de l'interface (ADIModem). Note que j'ai eu a retouche le /etc/ppp/rp-pppoe.conf, opur mettre le nom de l'interface a ADIModem et non /dev/ADIModem)

Ensuite tu installe les sources du kernel, puis lien symbolique de /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.4.19

Tu vais un make menuconfig, afin de selectionner une architecture "basique" : Pentium par exemple

tu fais ensuite un "make dep" afin de generer le linux/modversions.h

Tu peux enfin, detarrer les sources du driver Sagem, les compiler et les installer comme indique dans docs/INSTALL.txt (si tu utilises ceux que je t'ai indique). Note que tu ne pourras pas installer le module correspondant au driver (adiusbadsl.o de memoire), mais ce n'est pas grave.

Tu peux ensuite ouvrir une autre console non-chrootee (console B), et on appellera console A celle chrootee.

a ce moment, tu peux brancher ton modem dans le PC, et attendre un peu. Ensuite dans la console non-chroote, tu lances un 

```

insmod /mnt/gentoo/chemin/vers/le/fichier/adiusbadsl.o

```

Tu devrais juste avoir un warning relatif au fait que cela teinte ton kernel, mais c'est pas grave.

Ensuite dans la console A, tu lance adictrl (qui charge le firmware) et tu attends un peu

Tu peux faire un 

```

cat /proc/adimodem

```

et attendre d'avoir "Modem is initializing"

A ce moment, tu peux brancher la ligne telephonique: une des lumieres du modem doit clignoter (il faut parfois un peu attendre) et le "cat /proc/adimode" devrait te renvoyer "Modem is booting"

Quand le "cat /proc/adimodem" te renvoie "Modem is operationnal"

tu peux aller dans la console B, et faire un 

```

ifconfig -a

```

pour verifier que tu as bien une interface ADIModem

Ensuite

```

ifconfig ADIModem up

```

Puis dans la console A:

```

adsl-start

```

Tu devrais attendre et ca devrait marcher.

Note que dans mon cas, le adsl-start partait en TIMEOUT, mais ca marchait .. Il faut peut-etre recommencer plusieurs fois.

Tu peux verifier si ca marche dans la console B,  avec ifconfig, puis un ping ..

Voila, j'essaierais de faire un truc + propre quand j'aurais terminer l'install, regle les derniers pbs, et qeu j'aurais du temps ...

----------

## romale

Qu'est-ce qu'elle apporte de plus cette version du driver Sagem que tu m'as indiqué, par rapport au driver fourni par Free et Sagem ?

Correction de bugs ???

----------

## Sleeper

Pas enormement de chose :

 Elle compile sans warning/errors sur autre chose que Mandrake/RedHat

 Elle corrige le memory leak du mode pppoa si tu preferes utiliser ce mode

Sinon, c'est la meme chose ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## romale

Si je ne m'abuse, une petite lecture du fichier doc/INSTALL.txt du driver Sagem de pierre indique que le memory leak est toujours présent en PPPoA.

Ligne 56 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Couche PPPoA
> 
> # Pour l'instant, l'utilisation de PPPoA provoque un Memory Leak
> ...

 

----------

## Sleeper

Autant pour moi ...

Le fichier modifie pour le memory leak en ppoa se trouve  la. Il s'agit de Pipes.c

Mais je crois qu'il y en a d'autres .. pas eu le temps de verifier.

Le seul interet du lien que je te donne est qu'il n'y a plus d'erreur de compil/warning .. Ce qui evite de se palucher des modifs du driver lors de l'install .. Mais bon ca change pas grand chose ...

A noter qu'une version modifiee du driver existe permettant d'utiliser un nom d'interface plus conventionnel (ethx) la.

Pour l'instant le driver doit atre charge en specifiant le numero voulu (par exemple eth3), mais j'ai maile un fix au mec pour que le kernel detecte tout seul le prochain numero a utilise (c'est tout con).

Des que j'aurais installe completement je pense essayer de federer toutes ces modifs et pkoi pas faire un ebuild ..

----------

## romale

J'ai commencé l'aventure ce soir...

Tout se passe plus ou moins correctement et j'arrive finalement à charger le module du modem, mais en utilisant la commande suivante :

```
insmod -f /chemin/vers/module/adiusbadsl.o
```

Sans le "-f" le module refuse de se charger car il se plaint qu'il a été compilé avec une version différente du noyau (2.4.19 contre 2.4.19-xfs).

La commande ifconfig m'indique bien que l'interface ADIModem est chargée et prête. Toutefois, je n'arrive pas à lancer la connexion avec adsl-start, à cause d'un TIMEOUT. J'ai beau avoir essayé plusieurs fois, rien n'y fait.

Jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que dans le fichier /etc/analog/adiusbadsl.conf on peut configurer le couple VPI/VCI. Par défaut, il est configuré sur 8/23. Je l'ai changé pour 8/35, mais j'ai toujours un TIMEOUT.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je me demandais également s'il fallait utiliser chap ou pap pour l'authentification...

Quelle est ta config pour que tu aies pu réussir à te connecter ?

Combien de TIMEOUT as-tu essuyé avant de pouvoir te connecter ?

Si près du but, c'est très frustrant...

Encore merci pour tes conseils.   :Wink: 

romale

----------

## Sleeper

Pour le insmod, desole, mais j'ai oublie de specifier que j'avais modifie le Makefile de /usr/src/linux afin

d'avoir le "bon" kernel.

Pour ce qui est de la modif du VPI/VCI, je n'ai rien change (8/23)

De meme je n'ai rien change a la config genere par le script ./go 

du rp-pppoe si ce n'est le nom de l'interface.

La 1ere fois que je me suis connecte, j'ai re-essaye 3 ou 4 fois, et le + etonnant

c'est que la derniere fois le adsl-start est sorti en timeout mais

j'avais bien une interface ppp0 active et tout marchait bien.

Pour avoir une idee de ce qui ne va pas, tu peux faire un

```

DEBUG=1 adsl-start

```

De plus, j'ai essuye plusieurs deconnexion (je ne sais pas si ca vient du reseau ou du driver/modem), et apres

des difficultes pour me reconnecter, mais apparamment un 

```

adictrl reset

```

+ attente que le modem passe a operationnel + adsl-start a resolu le pb...

Voila.

Desole si la reponse n'est pas tres bien editee, mais je l'ai faite avec lynx pendant aue le emerge gentoo-sources tourne dans une autre console.

----------

## romale

Autant pour moi concernant le couple VPI/VCI...

Je viens juste de me rendre compte qu'il s'agit de 23 mais en HEXA, qui vaut donc bien 35 en décimal.

Donc le vrai couple VPI/VCI à inscrire dans le fichier /etc/analog/adiusbadsl.conf est bien 8/23 (valeur en hexa).

----------

## dioxmat

je passe le post en sticky, ca peut potentiellement interesser pas mal de monde...

----------

## Sleeper

Installation completed ....

Il ne me reste plus qu'a installer X et a me familiariser avec la Gentoo !!

J'essaierais de faire un post plus detaille sur le process.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Bon courage!

Je pense en plus qu'une procédure détaillée pourrait servir à tous ceux qui luttent pour installer leur modem ADSL USB...

----------

## Sleeper

C'est en preparation .....

----------

## romale

Pensez-vous qu'il serait possible de commencer l'installation de la Gentoo à partir d'une distribution Linux comme une Mandrake, déjà configurée pour le modem USB ? Une fois que le système Gentoo est prêt, et que l'on peut "émerger" ppp et rp-pppoe, il serait plus simple d'installer les drivers du modem. Ce n'est qu'une idée, et je pense l'expérimenter dans les prochains jours lorsque j'aurai le temps, car la configuration et la connexion du modem directement sous Gentoo est un vrai calvaire car je n'obtiens que des TIMEOUT.

En attendant que le support du Sagem USB soit intégré un jour au LiveCD de la Gentoo, comme cela a été le cas pour l'Alcatel Speedtouch...

----------

## Sleeper

C'est deja documente.

Le principe c'est en gros : la distrib te sert pour mettre en place la connexion.. Ensuite tu chroot en utilisant l'environnement donne par la tarball et plus qu'a emeger ...

Le pb, c'est que bien qu'il y ait un ebuild pour l'Alcatel, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait (encore) les drivers pour pour voir l'utiliser en stage 1 ... Mais ca ne devrait pas etre difficile a realiser.

Pour ce qui est des timeout, un 

```

adictrl reset

```

a grandement ameliore mon pb .. mais il y a avait tj des deconnexions de temps en temps (et il etait necessaire de faire un reset pour pouvoir se reconnecter)..

Depuis que j'ai reboote avec le noyau recompile, plus driver recompile pour ce noyau, plus rp-pppoe recompile, le adsl-start se connecte en 2 temps 3 mouvements (en ayant verifie que le modem est operationnel apres le adictrl )

----------

## vibidoo

Et c'est quoi la commande pour installer le Driver sagem dans le noyau 

car quand je modifie mon noyau , il faut réinstallé le driver à chaque fois 

merci

----------

## Sleeper

AFAIK, il n'y a rien de tel ..

Le driver du Sagem est livre sous forme de module : quand tu changes de noyau tu recompiles le driver.

Je pense d'ailleurs a faire un ebuild pour simplifier tout, des que j'aurais fini d'installer ma machine, et que j'aurais 5 mn  :Smile: 

----------

## romale

Finalement j'ai craqué, et j'ai préféré installer la Gentoo à partir d'une Mandrake, correctement configuré pour le Sagem USB. Toute l'install et la compilation se sont effectuées à merveille, et j'arrive parfaitement à booter sur mon nouveau système Gentoo   :Razz: .

Toutefois, je n'arrive pas à me connecter en ADSL à partir de ma Gentoo à cause de problèmes de TIMEOUT... Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer quelles sont les options qu'il faut impérativement activer dans le kernel pour faire fonctionner un modem ADSL USB ?

Merci...

----------

## vibidoo

J'ai une carte mère à base d'un chipset i845D

Et mon Kernel est configuré ainsi 

Section USB support 

<*> UHCI Alternate Driver

<M>OHCI (Compaq , MaC , POTI ,...)

Et aussi 

<M> USB Modem (CDC ACM) support

c'est tout .

Pour le sagem 800, ça passe nickelLast edited by vibidoo on Fri Dec 06, 2002 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sleeper

Depend de ta carte mere pour le support USB. Perso sur la mienne c'est UHCI. Verifie pour la tienne au boot, ou en faisant un:

```

cat /proc/pci

```

Sinon, apres il faut le support reseau (*Grin*), et puis PPP (pas la peine de PPPoE kernel).

----------

## romale

En lançant tkpppoe pour me connecter, j'obtiens les messages suivants dans mes logs :

```

modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module tty-ldisc13

[pppoe] Unable to set line discipline to N_HDLC. Make sure your kernel supports the N_HDLC line discipliner, or do not use the SYNCHRONOUS option. Quitting.

```

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait à quoi correspond le module tty-ldisc13 ? Et que veut dire N_HDLC ?

----------

## romale

J'y suis arrivé !

En fait, j'ai décidé de recompiler tout PPP en module dans mon noyau, et j'ai configuré tkpppoe en désactivant le mode "Use synchronous PPP".

Et la connexion s'est faite ! Je suis également connecté avec Links dans XTerm avec WindowMaker. Reste plus qu'à installer le reste...

Merci encore pour votre aide ! Ce thread m'aura été très utile pour configurer ma connexion ADSL avec le modem Sagem USB !

----------

## Sleeper

Heureux que ca puisse servir  :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

Avez vous trouvez le moyen pour détecter si ADICTRL s'est bien passé ?

Car j'utilise un script pour lancer la connection au boot , mais ça marche une fois sur 2

----------

## Sleeper

J'ai pas trop cherche, mais en faisant un tail /proc/adimodem, et en attendant d'avoir "Modem is operational" ca va po ?

Sinon, j'ai pas regarde les sources de adictrl, mais j'imagine que lorsqu'il part en couille il renvoie une erreur non ?? (dans ce cas un test sur le $? en shell devrait te permettre de savoir si adictrl a renvoye une erreur ou non ...)

----------

## vibidoo

houlla c'est un peu compliqué , pour un noob .

Bon , je vais quand même essayer de faire que tu recommandes .

----------

## Milos

Je viens de recevoir ce foutu sagem... moi ki esperait recup une freebox et sa sortie ethernet ki m'aurait rien fait changer dans ma config (modem noos ethernet)...

Y a pas moyen que kelkun de super cool nous fasse un ebuild, ca nous evitera de regalerer comme vous il y a kelkes mois !!!!!   :Smile: ))

----------

## Sleeper

Pas le temps pour le moment .. J'ai deja pas eu le temps de finaliser mon install...

Et pis finalement, c'est pas si galere que ca  :Smile: 

----------

## Milos

lol

bah oui kan on sait faire, c jamais dur !

C comme se configurer son iptables, kan on sait faire c hyper simple.

Kan on y connait rien, c du chinois et fo en chier pendant kelkes nuits a s'arracher les cheveux  :Smile: 

Bon, allez, ce week end je m'y colle.   :Wink: 

----------

## vibidoo

sinèrement Milos , j'y connaissait rien à Linux il y a deux mois .

Et maintenant je suis assez à l'aise , mais j'ai du pas mal me documenter avant ...

Si tu veux des réponses sur Iptables , y a pas de problèmes on peux te filer un script pour "sécuriser" ton réseau , mais le mieux est quand même de comprendre comment fonctionne Iptables , non ? 

J'ai mis "sécuriser" entre parenthèse , car je me suis aperçu quand installant snort , il y a avait quand même pas mal de petit malin qui scane tes ports et même si t'as un Firewall Ipatbles , je suis certain qu'un hacker peut pénêtrer ton réseau .

Un firewall est une première étape dans la sécurité , mais la deuxième étape est de surveiller tes packets TCP .

Enfin ça dépend de la taille de ton réseau .

J'ai pas un grand réseau , mais la sécurité me préoccupe beaucoup ...

Vas y colle toi , c'est hyper passionnant ...

----------

## Milos

euh vibidoo... 

Sans etre un guru, je suis pas un noob complet  :Smile: 

J'ai pas trop de problem avec iptables parce que j'ai ete rodé par ipchains a l'epok  :Smile: )

C t juste pour illustrer. 

Je souhaitais juste capitaliser sur votre boulot et votre experience pour ce foutu sagem parce qu'installer un periph dont le driver est pas stable et ki en plus compile pas bien avec gcc > 3, comment dire, ... ca me passionne pas des masses d'y passer plusieurs heures :/

merci quand meme et sincerement depuis ke j'ai essayé la gentoo y a a peu pres 10 mois, je l'ai adoptée. Tres bonne distri, elle est depuis sur ma gateway et sur mon portable (probablement bientot sur un serveur de test), et ca rulez !

----------

## Sleeper

Ben je l'ai pas trouve trop instable ce driver ...

Evidemment y'a qq pbs de race conditions mais assez rares il me semble. 

Perso je n'ai pas eu de pbs... 

Les seuls report de pbs que j'ai vu etaient en fait plus du a un pb ADSL : quand l'upload monte trop il peut piquer de la BP au download .. Ce qui fait que certains packet protocolaires sont perdus.. et tout part en live ..

Apparamment avec une QoS specifiant le debit d'upload ca passe sans pbs ...

Par contre, tu pourrais pas eviter les k ?? On n'est plus sur les BBS, ou le moindre octet non-transfere comptait  :Smile: 

----------

## Milos

Arf la doc des drivers modifiés concernent Debian. J'ai testé, ca marche.

Pas envie de me prendre la tete sur la conversion des chemins et autre nom de fichier de conf d'une distrib a l'autre ce week end.

J'vais faire la faignasse et rester sous Debian en attendant.  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Je viens de voir qu'il y avait un nouveau site francophone dédié à votre modem Sagem. Peut-être que quelqu'un pourrait y écrire une Gentoo howto (basée sur ce thread), histoire que les possesseurs de ce modem cherchant quel distrib ils pourraient bien installer se disent : "Ah bah une gentoo alors vu que y'a la doc !"   :Wink: 

Enfin bon, c'est juste une suggestion pour les bonnes âmes, moi je ne m'y collerai pas vu que je n'ai pas le modem en question.

http://eagle-usb.fr.st

----------

## Sleeper

J'ai installe le nouveau driver y'a 2 jours ..

J'ai commence a ecrire des petits bouts de fichiers de config, de docs.. Je pense meme a faire un ebuild des aue j'ai 2mn..

Le nouveau driver semble marchaer tres bien, facile a installer et a utiliser (notamment la synchro avec le driver est pratique pour les scripts).

----------

## BlakDrago

J'ai parcouru le forum, et vous en avez de la chance, je n'arrive pas à compiler le driver du modem, il detecte des erreurs dans les fichiers C.

Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur

Merci D'avance

----------

## Milos

---> http://eagle-usb.fr.st/

va la dessus, l'install est simple (suis le tutorial debian, il marche tres bien sous gentoo).

Y a meme sleeper ki se fait mousser sur ce site maintentant   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sleeper

Faut bien faire sa pub !!!   :Laughing: 

Blague a part, quand j'aurais un peu plus de temps avec le driver, je ferais un ebuild .. Ca a pas l'air top compliaue et ca serait quand meme mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## BlakDrago

C cool, ca marche impeccable.

Merci beaucoup

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## aljeux

J'essaie d'installer la gentoo 1.4rc3 (c'est ma premiere fois que j'essaie la gentoo) en utilisant le stage 3. Je compile bien le driver eagle-1.0.3 mais ensuite je ne peux pas l'installer (insmod)  j'ai plein d'erreurs de symboles.

Comment faites vous ? 

Est-ce que le fichier config du kernel du live CD est dispo quelques part ? 

Merci bcp,

Alain.

----------

## Sleeper

Tu peux pas le re-generer ?? En stage3 je ne sais pas s'il y a les sources kernel installees, mais si oui, :

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make dep

```

Ca devrait te creer le .config et apres compile ...

----------

## aljeux

J'ai pris les sources 2.4.20 depuis kernel.org, mais je ne cherche pas a regenerer le noyau, je veux juste charger le module dans le noyau du live CD pour pouvoir utilser mon modem.

Quand je le charge, (insmod -f ?adiadsl?) , j'ai plein d'erreurs de symboles que je pense (mais je ne sais pas trop) dues au fait que je n'utilise pas le bon .config car je ne sais pas comment a ete fait ce noyau.

----------

## Sleeper

La manip que je te donne n'a pas pour but de regenerer le noyau mais juste les fichiers de necessaires a la bonne compil du driver.

----------

## Farnsworth

hello,

j'utilise un fast 800 sur une 1.4rc2 et les drivers eagle 1.02cc5 (pas encore teste les 1.03) mais de temps en temps il se passe un truc magique:

quand j'allume la machine apres un long arret (p.e. une journee), les deux leds du modem sont allumees et elles restent allumees constemment meme apres le boot, et le firmware ne se charge pas.

en fait je suis oblige de debrancher le modem de l'usb qqs secondes et le rebrancher avant le boot pour que ca se passe mieux.

y a t'il une manip qui permette de faire fa sans le debrancher: genre un reset du modem par une commande systeme ou bien une coupure de l'alim usb de maniere logicielle??? j'en doute, mais au cas ou.

Merci.

----------

## Sleeper

Hum bizarre ca ... Ta carte mere ne continuerai pas a alimenter le modem par hasard ??

Sinon as-tu essaye plusieurs adictrl -d d'affilee ???

PS: On habite juste a cote  :Smile: 

----------

## Farnsworth

Je ne pense pas que le modem soit alimente en permanence (c pas tout neuf comme matos: c un k6 233 sur un chipset intel 430 TX et une alim AT), en fait des le moment ou je presse le bouton power les deux leds du modem s'allument et elles ne bougent plus par la suite!

Il y a aussi w2k sur cette machine, et si je boote dans les memes conditions sous 2k, elle reste figee a l'ecran de demarrage de 2000 (faut debrancher et rebrancher le modem pour que ca passe).

J'essaye ta manip des que je peux, j'avoue que quand ca fait ca, mon premier reflexe est de debrancher/rebrancher.

En tout cas merci bien, des que j'en ai l'occaz je teste.

----------

## Farnsworth

alors le probleme s'est reproduit, et le adictrl -d n'a rien change, c vraiment bizarre   :Confused:  .

bon, c pas super genant etant donne que ce ne se produit qu'apres un arret tres prolonge de la machine mais quand meme...

vivement la freebox en ethernet   :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

As-tu essaye la version 1.0.4-pre2 ??

 *Quote:*   

>  vivement la freebox en ethernet 

 

Ca risque de pas ce faire tout de suite a Cannes, non ?

----------

## Farnsworth

ah non, g pas essaye cette version, g meme pas essaye la 1.03, je pense que c plus un pb d'usb que de driver... meme si je n'y connait rien la dedans   :Confused:    mais je vais quand meme tenter des que j'ai le temps.

pour la freebox c vraiment pas gagne parceque j'habite Grasse   :Laughing: 

mais apparemment, c prevu pour Nice courant 2003 donc j'espere qu'ils etendront qqs kms autours  :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

Vu leur retard sur Paris ... ca risque deja de prendre du temps pour une partie de Nice .. alors plus haut  :Sad: 

----------

## Farnsworth

et voila, tu me portes un coup au moral en me disant ca  :Sad: 

Bon, c'est quand meme pas la mer a boire d'avoir a debrancher le modem une fois de temps en temps au boot, parceque c a peu pres le seul truc qui me pose pb, tout le reste fonctionne plutot bien...

----------

## Sleeper

Bon .. un petit appel a testeur ...

J'ai fait un ebuild, que l'on peut trouver sur mon site ...

Cet ebuild, bien sur, compile et installe les fichiers necessaires au driver eagle, ainsi qu'un script, nomme eagle-adsl, qui s'installe dans /etc/init.d et se charge d'obtenir la synchro et de lancer ppp (une fois que le fichier adsl.peer a ete bien configure)

La version installe est la 1.0.4_pre5 .. qui n'est pas encore diffusee "officiellement" (sauf a un nombre restreint de beta-testeur).

Cet ebuild est un ebuild de test : c'est mon 1er ebuild, et en ce sens il ne doit pas etre tip/top ...

Vu cette nature "buggistique", attention !

Voila, n'hesitez pas pour les commentaires/critiques 

http://sl33p3r.free.fr/eagle/eagle-ebuild.tar.gz

NB: Cette version installe le driver pour une utilisation en pppoa .. Pour le routed ip (degroupe) faut faire les modifs a la main .. desole, mais il faut bien commencer ..

----------

## Doudou

Merci bien Sl33p3r, j'ai testé ton ebuid avant hier et tout c bien passé, j'ai été dégroupé hier, modifié le fichier et ca tourne encore mais a pres de 2Mb en DL maintenant!!!

Je vais modifier le script de démarage (juste appliquer DHCPCD sur l'interface ethernet1 au lieu du ppp).

Par contre j'ai un petit message d'erreur au lancement de ce script, j'ai oubié le message a la maison, je le posterais plus tard.

----------

## Sleeper

J'ai mis hier sur mon site, la nouvelle version de l'ebuild ... Elle utilise une version non-officielle de la eagle-1.0.4_pre6, et gere le degroupe toutes seule comme une grande: en faisant  

```
 USE="routedip" emerge eagle
```

on installe le driver pour utiliser du RoutedIP (degroupe) : ca veut dire:

 Modification des VPI/VCI + methode d'encapsulage

 Lancement de dhcpcd au demarrage au lieu de ppp

Voili, voilou ...

Quand la eagle-1.0.4 sera sortie (c'est imminent), je demanderai a ce que l'ebuild soit incorpore dans portage ...

----------

## Doudou

Super Boulot Sl33p3r!

----------

## Sleeper

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Doudou

Je viens de tester ton dernier ebuild et il tourne super bien!!! Le scrip nickel, rapid et efficace (j'avoue que j'avait du mal a me connecter avant mais bon, je suis dégroupé que depuis jeudi apres midi donc j'avais pas fait beaucoup de test).

Juste une petite question : avec le script de démarge, j'ai le message suivant :

```

cat: /proc/adimodem: No such file or directory

```

Ca ne serait pas la procedure de test pour voir sir le Firmware est déja chargé? et surtout, y'a t'il moyen d'éliminer ce message? C pas hyper important, c un détaille mais bon, si quequ'un a la solution!   :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

Humm .. tu es sur du path ?? Ou alors c'est /proc/driver/adimodem ??

Si c'est bien ce que tu dis cela voudrais dire que c'est une ancienne version de showstat qui est utilisee ...

----------

## Doudou

hummm, il me semble que le path est bon (enfin, c bien celui qui met donné   :Wink:  ). Je vérifirait au prochain reboot. Sinon, un autre point, serait il possible d'enlever la dépendance de ppp quand on est en dégroupé? Car on en a plus besoin et meme en "setant" la variable use avec "routedip" il le nécésite encore.

----------

## Doudou

Je viens de vérifier showstat, il a l'air d'avoir les bons paths:

```

root@doudou doudou # cat /usr/sbin/showstat

#!/bin/sh                       

                                

if [ -d /proc/driver/adimodem ] 

then                            

    if  ls /proc/driver/adimodem/* 1>/dev/null 2>&1 

        then

        cat /proc/driver/adimodem/*

    else

        echo "Pre-firmware device"

    fi

else

    echo "ADI driver not loaded"

    exit 1

fi

```

----------

## Sleeper

Bizarre .. tu peux essayer de voir si c'est le seul showstat que tu as sur ton system (avec un finc par exemple) ?

Pour la dependance sur PPP tu as raison .. Il faut juste que je trouve le moyen de faire un not!(USE Flag) dans une ligne de DEPEND ... Je vais voir ca  :Smile: 

Sleeper

----------

## jacknaquunoeil

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> J'ai mis hier sur mon site, la nouvelle version de l'ebuild ... Elle utilise une version non-officielle de la eagle-1.0.4_pre6, et gere le degroupe toutes seule comme une grande: en faisant  
> 
> ```
>  USE="routedip" emerge eagle
> ```
> ...

 

Une question c.. je l'essaierai bien ton nouvel ebuild mais fonctionne-t-il avec une connexion normale de chez wanadoo Extense, eh oui, je n'ai pas pris Free.

----------

## Doudou

Tu as vu juste sl33p3r!!!   :Wink: 

```

doudou@doudou doudou $ locate showstat

/usr/sbin/showstat

/usr/local/sbin/showstat

doudou@doudou doudou $ 

doudou@doudou doudou $ cat /usr/local/sbin/showstat

cat /proc/adimodem

```

mais pourant ce n'est pas ce showstat que j'utilise :

```

doudou root # which showstat

/usr/sbin/showstat

```

Comprend pas...quel soft ou script l'utilise...je vais créer un lien vers /usr/sbin/showstat, c pas tres propre mais bon...

----------

## Sleeper

Si je me rappelle bien les anciennes versions (notamment l'officielle) disait de le mettre dans /usr/local/bin ... Peut-etre une ancienne install ...

IMHO, tu peux le virer...

----------

## Doudou

Nickel, supprimé et plus d'erreur (j'aime pô les erreurs môa   :Laughing:  ).

Sinon j'aurais encore quelques questions mais surtout vous me le dite si je suis chiant!   :Wink:   :

- J'ai 1 déco par jour, enfin, je dit une déco car je ne peux plus pinger la passerelle mais pourtant les interfaces sont UP et les routes toujours présentes... Est ce normale docteur? et si oui, est ce que quelqu'un aurait fait un petit script de test de connexion?

- Est ce que quelqu'un aurait eu des déconnection en lancant certain logiciel? Je pose la question au cas ou mais je dois faire encore quelque test pour définir clairement mon probleme   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Walou, merci d'avance, Doudou.

----------

## Sleeper

 *jacknaquunoeil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Une question c.. je l'essaierai bien ton nouvel ebuild mais fonctionne-t-il avec une connexion normale de chez wanadoo Extense, eh oui, je n'ai pas pris Free.
> 
> 

 

Si ta connexion est une 512 (non-degroupe) qui utilise PPPoA oui, sans problem ..

Il suffit de ne pas specifier routedip dans les USE

Si tu as une connexion "degroupe" chez Wanadoo .. aussi: il sufira de changer, je pense, le couple VPI/VCI dans /etc/analog/adiusbadsl.conf

----------

## Doudou

Bon, comme prévu, quelque explications sur mes déconnexions : 

Tout d'abord ca n'arrive qu'avec le modem Sagem (d'ou le poste dans ce thread et c'est également pour ca que j'ai mis aussi longtemps a utiliser ce modem). La déconnexion se produit apres le lancement du serveur X et de deux jeux (qui utilise le meme moteur) : RTCW et Enemy Territory. Opening IP socket: localhost:27960 est la ligne apres laquelle les 2 jeux provoque la déco   :Crying or Very sad: 

En fait, il y a 1 ou 2 autre déco selon le jeux et le moment...seule parade : le mode fenetré, là pas de probleme mais X en fenetré, je ne connais pas  :Confused: 

Si quelqu'un a une idée ou mieu, la solution a ce problème, je suis preneur.  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance, Doudou.

----------

## Sleeper

Ne me dis rien .. tu utilises les drivers Nvidia ?

Bcp de personnes ont ce genre de pbs avec les drivers Nvidia .. qui disparaissent en utilisant les drivers XFree ..

Sleeper

----------

## Doudou

arg..encore ces satané driver!!! Et je ne suis pas sur que les driver XFree m'aide a jouer a une jeux comme RTCW!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon vait faire avec, merci encore pour ton aide!   :Wink: 

Vous pouvez oublier ma demande de script de reco, j'en ai fait un. Je le proposerait un peut plus tard.

Doudou.

----------

## spliffus

bonjour a tous,

nouveau sur gentoo et j'ai un probleme pendant l'install, je n'arrive pas

a executer l'ebuild. J'ai un message d'erreur lorsque je fais : emerge eagle-1.0.4.ebuild qui dit :" /etc/make.profile isn't available, an emerge sync will probably fix this. no profile directory; system mode unavailable"

J'ai vu que ce fichier est un lien symbolique sur un autre default.x86-1.4 qui n'existe pas(j'ai essaye de le creer ca n'a rien changé). J'ai essayé les manips dans le make.conf qui etaient donné sur le forum eagle-usb mais ca n'a pas marché non plus.

Je ne peux pas faire de emerge sync car du coup le modem n'est pas configuré.

Merci d'avance

----------

## bestel

A mon spliffus, le seul moyen de refaire fonctionner, ton système, c'est de faire un emerge sync... voir un emerge system... Tu n'as pas moyen de faire fonctionner ton linux en passant par une connexion différente ? (si t'as un modem 56k qui traine) ... ou alors en te chrootant depuis une autre partition linux sur laquelle internet fonctionne bien ?

... Sinon, je ne vois pas trop... parce que un make.profile qui manque, c'est assez louche puisque c'est un des fichiers qui fait partie du coeur de la gentoo...

--------

Bon, sinon, moi j'ai un autre problème. Je viens de recevoir mon kit de connexion ADSL a free. Tout fonctionne bien, j'ai booté vite fait sous windows pour vérifier que ca fonctionnait bien... par contre sous gentoo, j'arrive toujours pas a configurer ca correctement.

J'ai téléchargé le dernier ebuild et l'archive sur le site de sleeper, l'installation de passe bien... par contre je pense que je dois merdouiller quelque part dans la configuration des fichiers parce que y'a pas moyen de se connecter.

après l'emerge eagle ... je lance un /etc/inid.d/eagle-adsl start

ca me dit que le (je c'est plus comment ca s'apelle) est bien chargé dans le modem... Ensuite ca me fait la synchronysation... ca marche bien aussi...

Puis ca me dit que ca execute le démon pppd ... et la ca attend quelques instants... puis ca me dit que ca n'a pas marché.

Je suppose que ca déconne parce que je dois avoir mal configuré mon login et mon pass... pourtant je vois pas ce que j'aurais pu faire de plus. dans pap-secret et chap-secret j'ai mis :

"monnumdeligne@freeadsl" * "monpass"

pourtant, il y a 2 trucs que je trouve bizarre, peut être que ca peut venir de là, et j'aimerai bien savoir, si il y en a ici pour qui ca marche, comment c'est configuré exactement (modem sagem f@st 800 - Free adsl non dégroupé)

apparement, le drivers m'alloue comme interface réseau : eth1 ... ce qui me semble a moitié logique (ca devrait pas plutot être ppp1 .. ou un truc comme ca ?)

et ensuite, j'ai vu en regardant un peu les scripts de connexion qu'a un endroit il y avait un parametre genre : /usr/bin/pppoa ... mais chez moi ce fichier n'existe pas. Ca se limite a pppd ...

Sinon, quand je fais un cat /proc/drivers/adcpiusb (je ne me souviens plus du nom exact) ... ca m'affiche que le modem fonctionne normalement)

Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un petit coup de main pour m'aider a configurer correctement cette connexion, ca m'aiderait beaucoup  :Smile: 

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## SuperTomate

 *bestel wrote:*   

> et ensuite, j'ai vu en regardant un peu les scripts de connexion qu'a un endroit il y avait un parametre genre : /usr/bin/pppoa ... mais chez moi ce fichier n'existe pas. Ca se limite a pppd ...

 

Exact ! C'est bien le problème. L'ebuild "oublie" de copier le fichier /usr/sbin/pppoa.

Il suffit de modifier l'ebuild en ajoutant "pppoa/pppoa" à la fin de la ligne commençant par "into /usr ...".

```
src_install () {

        # Install utils

        into /usr ; dosbin driver/user/adictrl scripts/adsl/startadsl \

        scripts/adsl/stopadsl driver/user/showstat pppoa/pppoa

```

et tu relances un "emerge eagle-1.0.4.ebuild".

Voilà, voilà !

----------

## bestel

Ah ok merci  :Smile: 

Juste avant de lire ton message, j'ai procédé a l'installation du driver sans passer par l'ebuild et là ca a l'air de fonctionner comme il faut maintentant (je suis en train de l'utiliser)...

Y'a juste des trucs louche maintenant (mon gkrellm m'indique que j'utilise les 2 interface réseau : ppp0 et eth1 en même temps (les meme choses circulent sur les 2)... Je crois que je vais effacer tout ca et recommencer la configuration proprement parce qu'a force de bidouiller dans tous les coins, ca fout vraiment le binz  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dom

 *bestel wrote:*   

> Y'a juste des trucs louche maintenant (mon gkrellm m'indique que j'utilise les 2 interface réseau : ppp0 et eth1 en même temps (les meme choses circulent sur les 2)... Je crois que je vais effacer tout ca et recommencer la configuration proprement parce qu'a force de bidouiller dans tous les coins, ca fout vraiment le binz

 

Chez moi aussi ça fait ça, pourtant j'ai fait une installation propre. Je ne me suis pas trop posé la question mais je pense que ça doit être normal (désactive juste le graphique de eth1 dans gkrellm et tu n'y pensera même plus   :Wink:  ).

----------

## Sleeper

Pour ce qui est de l'oubli de pppoa, cela m'a ete signale et je pense faire une modif ce soir ...

Pour ce qui est de ethX et pppX c'est normal :

Le driver presente le modem comme une interface ethernet (d'ou le ethX), bien qu'il devriat la presenter comme une interface ATM .. mais bon ..

Ensuite tout depend du protocole d'encapsulation utilise... Pour PPPoA par exemple, le systeme network de ta machine parle au reseau via ppp (et donc une interface pppX) .. PPP lui redirige le flux vers pppoa ( le programme), qui se charge de faire une encapsulation adequate et de rediriger le flux vers ethX ... c'est a dire le modem ..

Dans le cas du degroupe, l'encapsulation est "Routed IP" : les trames sont directement envoyees au modem (donc ethX), qui les encapsule dans des trames ATM .. Il n'y a pas d'interaction avec PPP et donc pas d'interface pppX

Bon, je sais pas si c'est tres clair .. mais je peux approfondir sinon ..  :Smile: 

----------

## jean456

J' ai fait mon install à partir d'une mandrake (aussitot installée aussitot désinstallée) uniquement parce qu'elle présente l'avantage de contenir les drivers pour le sagem fast 800. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, Mandrake étant un peu buggée, il vous faudra après vous etre chrooté changer les valeurs des variables d'environnement TMPDIR et TMP vers /tmp pour éviter des ennuis à l'install.

En fait j'écris paske j'ai essayé l'ebuild de Sleeper qui présente 2 problèmes sur ma gentoo 1.4_rc4 (mais qui a quand-même le mérite d'être le seul qui existe pour l'instant et c'est déjà pas mal)

Le problème concernant pppoa a déjà été discuté et je ne reviendrais pas dessus.

Par contre je me tape un message d'erreur au boot du genre: services eagle-usb and local have circular dependencies of type iafter...

Comme je suis plutot nul en termes de dépendances circulaires je voulais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait éclairer ma lanterne.

Sinon un emerge ppp à la fin de l'install puis reboot puis compilation du driver à partir des sources fonctionne très bien sur ma gentoo.  :Cool: 

----------

## Sleeper

Can ne pose pas de pbs .. C'est du au "after *" du depend .. mais il n'y  a pas de pbs .. 

De toute facon c'est corrige dasn la prochaine version de l'ebuild que je mets en ligne des que j'ai le temps ( de finir mes pages Web)

En ce qui concerne l'install, un truc qui peut-etre pas mal a utiliser :

http://systemrescuecd.sourceforge.net/

Je lui ai envoye qq remarque et je lui fournit un peu de support Sagem fast 800 : en gros, les prochaines versions devrait poser les questions qui vont bien, et gerer le Sagem des le debut  :Smile: 

----------

## sebo

Salut,

J'ai réussi à configurer le driver pour adsl usb de free. Sous root, no problemo. Par contre, comme je m'en doutais, je ne peux pas lancer la connexion...

Etant assez nouveau à Linux, je voudrais savoir si il y a une solution simple.... à part le su.

Merci

----------

## Sleeper

Hummm 2 idees rapides :

 le sudo 

 Ajouter eagle-adsl au level

```
rc-update add eagle-adsl default
```

 (de memoire) .. Comme ca la connexion est lancee au demarrage ...

----------

## jean456

Merci à toi Sleeper. Le rescue cd fonctionne parfaitement avec le modem sagem. Au fait, le type qui maintient ça, c'est le même François Dupoux que celui qui officie dans Login ?

----------

## Sleeper

Je ne sais spas .. Je pense ...

 *Quote:*   

> Le rescue cd fonctionne parfaitement avec le modem sagem 

 

Tu dois etre en degroupe .. Pour les non-degroupes y'avait encore un pb .. 

La prochaine version du rescue cd devrait bien supporter degroupe/non-degroupe, et fournir un script de configuration simple du fast 800 ... que l'on mettra peut-etre dans l'ebuild apres ...

----------

## Zentoo

Salut tout le monde....

	 Apres 2 jours de batailles à (re)compiler kernel et modules, emerger eagle, ppp, rp-pppoe, lire tous les scripts et modifier tous les fichiers de /etc/ppp... je n'avais toujours pas le net... et c quelqu'un, une fois conntecter depuis un OS commercial sous Xchat sur #gentoofr, m'a dit d'aller venir voir ici ... et effectivement en essayant tout au fur et à mesure dans l'ordre des posts, j'ai fini par decouvrir qu'il me manquait PPPoA... pas génant si on est en dégroupé mais si comme moi vous ne l'etes pas, c'est pas facile à trouver...

	Grand merci à celui qui a detecté l'erreur dans l'ebuild, car il m'a sauvé de Wind'Oz et ses tours de magie...

	Grand MERCI a Sleeper pour son ebuild et son driver modifié...

  Mais je pense qu'il devient urgent de mettre la modif pour le pppoa dans l'ebuild ... car il est dommage d'en arriver à ce forum pour trouver la solution... Je sais que tu (sleeper) doit etre bien occupé mais update juste le fichier de l'ebuild sans mettre à jour forcement le site... tu sauveras bcp de monde à mon ami et donnera un coup de pouce à notre chère distrib ....

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Sleeper

Hum .. Il me semblait l'avoir corrige .. je vais verifier ca  :Smile: 

----------

## The-seb

Je suis en train d'installer une gentoo par mon reso locale, et je compte m'en servir comme server a la maison avec le fast800. Je devrais etre degrouper dans qq jours 

J'espere que tout fonctionnera aussi bien que chez vous. 

Merci bcp pour tout ce travail  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bestel

Maintenant que l'ebuild de sl33p3r fonctionne bien, ne serait il pas possible de soumettre son intégration à portage ?

----------

## linux_girl

J'ai une question :

1)est-il possible de charger un modulle "X" par exemple une compilation genérique "cross-platfrome du sagem800 ou quoi" dans un noyaux deja compiler et operationel.

car si c'est le cas on pourait àjouter ce modulle au live CD de Gentoo et se graver son chtit Live-CD.

2) Vue le nombre croissant de modem USB trop bon marcher sur le marcher FR du Haut-debit .

ne serait-til pas possible de réasilser une api universelle pour regrouper tous les travaux open-src fait sur les diff modems-usb. ansi il sufirait de changer le firmware pour passer a d'un modems à un autres

----------

## The-seb

Sachez donc que le modem fast800 de sagem fonctionne avec le kernel Linux-2.4.22  patché XFS, sur un chip via KT400. 

J'ai eu quelques soucis avec l'ebuild, apparement il créé un tar.gz alors que le systeme attend un tar.gz2, mais je ne suis pas expert. 

Je me suis servi des drivers eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz. 

Ca ne se lance pas au boot, je dois adictrl -w pour charger le firmware, ensuite startadsl et hop ça  mouline de tous les diables ( faut dire que j'ai un proc XP 2200+ et 775 Mo DDram) .

Merci bcp à tous les gens qui ont ecris/developpé ce driver et aussi Gentoo GNU/Linux   :Cool:   :Cool: 

PS: j'adooooooore ça moi  :Surprised: )) 

The-seb @++

----------

## Leander256

Ca tourne très bien même sur un pentium 100 (pas plus de 15% du proc utilisé malgré ipfilter), alors encore merci à sleeper pour son driver  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *bestel wrote:*   

> Maintenant que l'ebuild de sl33p3r fonctionne bien, ne serait il pas possible de soumettre son intégration à portage ?

 

J'hesite .. j'aime pas trop la facon dont certains auteurs d'ebuild ont ete jete ... En plus l'ebuild ne va pas tarder a changer, vu que le prochaine version du driver change pas mal de chose ..

----------

## Sleeper

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> J'ai une question :
> 
> 1)est-il possible de charger un modulle "X" par exemple une compilation genérique "cross-platfrome du sagem800 ou quoi" dans un noyaux deja compiler et operationel.
> 
> car si c'est le cas on pourait àjouter ce modulle au live CD de Gentoo et se graver son chtit Live-CD.
> ...

 

Certains CD le font .. Le System Rescue CD par exemple.

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Vue le nombre croissant de modem USB trop bon marcher sur le marcher FR du Haut-debit .
> 
> ne serait-til pas possible de réasilser une api universelle pour regrouper tous les travaux open-src fait sur les diff modems-usb. ansi il sufirait de changer le firmware pour passer a d'un modems à un autres

 

ca peut-etre une idee, mais le probleme vient principalement des differents types de fonctionnement et d'API .. mais ca peut se faire .. Il faut juste arriver a federer les personnes ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *The-seb wrote:*   

> Sachez donc que le modem fast800 de sagem fonctionne avec le kernel Linux-2.4.22  patché XFS, sur un chip via KT400. 
> 
> J'ai eu quelques soucis avec l'ebuild, apparement il créé un tar.gz alors que le systeme attend un tar.gz2, mais je ne suis pas expert. 

 

T'as du prendre une vielle version et pas celle-la..

Pour lancer au boot il faut ensuite faire un 

```
 rc-update add eagle-adsl default 
```

----------

## Sleeper

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Ca tourne très bien même sur un pentium 100 (pas plus de 15% du proc utilisé malgré ipfilter), alors encore merci à sleeper pour son driver 

 

Ca devrait prendre meme un peu moins de CPU pour la prochaine version .. Enfin j'ai pas encore eu le temps de verifier, oprofile ne supportant pas les kernels preemptifs  :Sad: 

----------

## The-seb

Heu non, j'ai bien pris cette version, mais j'ai dû faire une erreur. C'est pas encore très important, là je testais sur ma station, mon server etant bientôt assemblé, une Gentoo sera installée et la manip refaite, je ferais bien attention et je vous tiendrez au courant içi . 

sl33p3r merci bcp pour tout cet excelent travail  :Laughing: 

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *The-seb wrote:*   Sachez donc que le modem fast800 de sagem fonctionne avec le kernel Linux-2.4.22  patché XFS, sur un chip via KT400. 
> 
> J'ai eu quelques soucis avec l'ebuild, apparement il créé un tar.gz alors que le systeme attend un tar.gz2, mais je ne suis pas expert.  
> 
> T'as du prendre une vielle version et pas celle-la..
> ...

 

----------

## EvaSDK

Ca a déjà beaucoup été dis, mais c'est pas grave:

merci sl33p3r, ton ebuild et le driver m'on bien facilité la vie.

Il m'as permis de faire tourner une connec free non-dégroupé et un tiscali 1024 sans problème (sauf que cet aprèm apparement free s'est déco, mais c'est pas grave)

juste un détail, il faudrait que la présence adiusbadsl soit vérifié pendant l'emerge parce qu'en fait j'ai du l'ajouter avec insmod étant donné que je ne le trouvais pas dans le noyau.

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Le driver n'est plus compilable avec le nouveau LiveCD basé sur un kernel 2.4.11-gss1, undefined symbols power.

Va falloir que je trouve un autre moyen pour l'installer chez mon pote :/

----------

## toddoli

Salut! 

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner une liste de commandes à faire pour installer mon modem sagem f@st 800 avec les 2 live-cds gentoo et le cdrom de FREE (Free Telecom koi).

P.S: Gentoo est installé chez moi mais je dois installer mon modem pour pouvoir me connecter.

----------

## Sleeper

 *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   

> Le driver n'est plus compilable avec le nouveau LiveCD basé sur un kernel 2.4.11-gss1, undefined symbols power.
> 
> :/

 

Tu veux parler d'un 2.4.21 je pense .... Il me faut les erreurs exactes .. C'est lors du insmod ? parce que si c'est ca, c'est juste que tu n'as pas les kernel sources adequats..

----------

## Sleeper

 *toddoli wrote:*   

> Salut! 
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait me donner une liste de commandes à faire pour installer mon modem sagem f@st 800 avec les 2 live-cds gentoo et le cdrom de FREE (Free Telecom koi).
> 
> P.S: Gentoo est installé chez moi mais je dois installer mon modem pour pouvoir me connecter.

 

Normalement tu as les indications dans un des post de ce thread .. En gros, tu telecharges l'ebuild sur mon site, les sources du driver, et apres un p'tit emerge eagle-usb devrait le faire ...

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   Le driver n'est plus compilable avec le nouveau LiveCD basé sur un kernel 2.4.11-gss1, undefined symbols power.
> 
> :/ 
> 
> Tu veux parler d'un 2.4.21 je pense .... Il me faut les erreurs exactes .. C'est lors du insmod ? parce que si c'est ca, c'est juste que tu n'as pas les kernel sources adequats..

 

Je réessairais chez mon collègue et je t'en ferais part.

Personnellement, j'ai essayé avec un kernel 2.4.19/2.4.20/2.4.21

J'ai juste changé le type de processeur puis j'ai compilé avec un :

```
make dep
```

Lors du insmod, c'était une grande liste d'undefined symbols pour l'usb principalement.

----------

## Sleeper

Ben si tu compile pour un kernel X et que tu fais un insmod pour un kernel Y, effectivement ca va pas le faire ...

----------

## toddoli

Merci d'avoir répondu Sleeper et désolé de t'embetter mais chuis plutôt un "NOOB" si vous voulez donc je voudrais savoir exactement (url des fichiers) quoi télécharger et comment procéder (je les télécharge à partir d'un autre ordi; est-ce que je peux les mettre sur disquette ou graver? Si oui quelle commandees je dois effectuer une fois gravé sur cd ou disquette?)

Désolé chui vraiment pas super fort mais le seul truc ki me manque maintenant sur mon ordi c'est bien la connexion ADSL alors S.V.P aidez moi!!!

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Ben vi mais où trouver les patchs GSS ?

----------

## Sleeper

ThE_TemPLaR

Ca je ne sais po ...

toddoli

Ben le plus simple est de telecharger l'ebuild et le driver depuis une autre becane ou depuis windows... Ensuite soit tu les mets sur un CD (une disquette risque de pas etre suffisante pour le driver vu que y'a le code DSP avec et que c'est relativement lourd).. Une fois que tu as grave sur ton CD et boote sur ta gentoo, tu montes ton CD et ensuite, tu fais ce qu'a indique loostik dans ce thread

thread

 *loostik wrote:*   

> Pour l'installation de l'ebuild, je peux t'aider :
> 
> Tu récupères au préalable le driver ici (mais tu dois déjà l'avoir).
> 
> Ensuite sous ta gentoo, tu le copies dans /usr/portage/distfiles
> ...

 

----------

## toddoli

Merci de m'avoir si précisemment répondu Sleeper mais après avoir fait emerge ebuild(...) g un tas d'erreurs comme:

```

=> '/usr/portage/distfiles^/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz'

Resolving ftp.rez-gif .supelec.fr... failed: Host not found.

!!!couldn't doxnload ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz. Aborting.

```

Ste plais aide moi Sleeper!!

----------

## Sleeper

Oups .. je l'ai oublie celui-la !

Il te faut aussi ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz .. Tu le mets dans /usr/portage/distfiles/

----------

## toddoli

mais je le prends où moi ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz ???

----------

## toddoli

P.S : (Sleeper) T'aurais pas MSN Messenger, ICQ ou aim parceque c'est un peu limite de "dialoguer" sur un forum, desfois j'attends plusieurs jours!

----------

## toddoli

Bon alors finalement g trouvé ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz, je l'ai gravé et je l'ai copié dans /usr/portage/distfiles.

Ensuite je fais donc:

# emerge eagle-1.0.4.ebuid

dans /usr/portage/net-dialup/eagle et voila ce que ca donne :

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r14 to /

!!!File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our digest: 7f65548fbb6bebcede7a515fbcd481e

>>> your file's digest: da650d3abc5f55b34d276509ff981da2

!!!File doesn't exist: /usr/portage/disfiles//ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

Que dois-je faire maintenant??!

----------

## Sleeper

 *toddoli wrote:*   

> Bon alors finalement g trouvé ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz, je l'ai gravé et je l'ai copié dans /usr/portage/distfiles.
> 
> Ensuite je fais donc:
> 
> # emerge eagle-1.0.4.ebuid
> ...

 

Ben soit tu modifie la cle dans l'ebuild original, soit tu te debrouilles pour recupere exactement le meme fichier que celui demande par l'install ....

----------

## toddoli

Merci encore une fois Sleeper mais comment est-ce qu'il faut faire pour "modifier la cle dans l'ebuild original"? (comme d'hab. je voudrais les commandes à taper!).

Sinon est-ce que toi tu n'aurais pas le fichier ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz correspondant par hasard?

----------

## Sleeper

Dans l'ebuild associe a ppp tu dois avoir un fichier digest (desole j'ai pas de machine Gentoo sous la main).. C'est dasn ce fichier qu'il faut modifier

Je ne sais pas si j'ai ce fichier .. Je verifierai chez moi ce soir.

----------

## toddoli

désolé mais j'ai édité le fichier :

digest-ppp-2.4.1-r14

avec nano, j'ai changé la clé et j'ai mis la bonne et j'ai fait 

# emerge eagle-1.0.4.ebuid

mais problème:

calculating dependencies ....done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r14 to /

>>>md5 src_uri  :Wink:  ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

>>>Unpacking source...

>>>Unpacking ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/ppp-2.4.1-r14/work

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: Archive contains obslescent bas-64 headers

gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error

tar: Child returned status 1

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

!!!ERROR: net/dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r14 failed.

!!! Function unpack, Line 277, Exitcode 2

!!! failure unpacking ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

```
file ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz
```

Elle te donne quel résultat cette commande ?

----------

## toddoli

```

# file ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

```

gives me :

ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz: gzip compressed data, from Unix

----------

## Zeysh

Bonjour tout le monde  :Smile: , permetter je m'incruste dans la discussion.

J'en suis au meme point que toddoli.

mais, après avoir copier comme précédement et fait un :

```
emerge eagle-1.0.4.ebuild
```

le processus parait se dérouler normalement mais s'arrette et me donne un:

```
--- No package manifest found: /usr/portage/net-dialup/eagle/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/portage/net-dialup/eagle/files/digest-eagle-1.0.4

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.
```

Et le  "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" me donne :

```
!!! doebuild: foo.ebuild not found for digest
```

Je n'ai pas mis, en compilant mon noyau de suport ppp, mais comme je suis en Free dégroupé je ne devrai pas en avoir besoin si ?

Oups, j'ai peut etre lus trop vite et oublier les sources du driver...

----------

## aljeux

En fait, foo.ebuild est un exemple, il faut remplacer foo par le nom de ton ebuild, c'est a dire: 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/net-dialup/eagle/eagle-1.0.4.ebuild digest
```

Voila, sinon, il vaut mieux mettre les portages "non officiel" dans un répertoire différent, comme /usr/local/portage, afin qu'il ne se fasse pas effacer lors de ton prochain rsync. Pour que ca marche, il faut aussi que tu modifie ton /etc/make.conf pour avoir la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY definie.

```

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

Voila,

Alain.

----------

## Zeysh

Merci beacoup pour ces précisions je test ca de suite  :Smile: 

----------

## Zeysh

Merci aljeux le Ebuild fonctionne maintenant  :Smile: 

Mais Arf apres avoir emergé eagle-1.0.4.ebuild

Je tappe :

```
insmod adiusbadsl
```

Ce qui charge le module pour le modem (dites moi si je me trompe)

ensuite pour lancer la connection :

```
# /etc/init.d/eagle-adsl start

 * Start Eagle-adsl ......                                                [ ok ]

 * Loading DSP and trying to sync ...

 * Failed to load or sync                                                 [ !! ]
```

Donc la je me dit tien donc ya peut etre un problème au niveau de l'usb, alors je fais un:

```
# cat /proc/bus/
```

et la pas de usb:-(

Je fais donc un:

```

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig

```

je rajoute en dur (<*>) se qui concerne l'usb (mais qui était déja dans mon noyau) + modem usb (à tout hasard)

Mais là j'obtient toujours la même erreur.

J'ai surement du faire une fausse manip ou oublier quelque chose dut a mon manque d'experience. 

Merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

Tu as bien monte le usb filesystem ?

----------

## Zeysh

Bon voila j'ai bidouiller un peu (pas trop j'espere  :Smile: ) merci pour ta réponse Sleeper, j'ai bien rajouter usb filesystem et ca aussi comme jai trouver sur léa-linux :

```
Options spécifiques à un modem ADSL USB

    Pour les utilisateurs d'un modem adsl USB, voici les options que vous devriez choisir :

    - Menu [Network Device Support]

    PPP (point-to-point protocol) support (CONFIG_PPP) [M]

    PPP support for sync tty ports (CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY) [M]

    - Menu [Character devices]

    [*] Non-standard serial port support

    HDLC line discipline support

    [*] Unix98 PTY support

    - Menu [USB support]

    Support for USB (CONFIG_USB) [M]

    Preliminary USB device filesystem (CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS) [Y]

    UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support (CONFIG_USB_UHCI) [M]

    UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support (CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT) [M]

    OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support (CONFIG_USB_OHCI) [M] 
```

Mais maintenant lorsque je veut emerger eagle-1.0.4.ebuild j'ai se résultat que je ne comprend pas si qu'un pouvais éclairer ma lantèrne merci  :Smile: 

```
#ebuild /usr/local/portage/eagle/eagle-1.0.4.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'portage/eagle-1.0.4' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/portage/eagle/eagle-1.0.4.ebuild

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

# emerge /usr/local/portage/eagle/eagle-1.0.4.ebuild digest

Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'portage/eagle-1.0.4' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/portage/eagle/eagle-1.0.4.ebuild

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on portage/eagle-1.0.4; aborting...
```

----------

## aljeux

D'apres ton message, l'ebuild a l'air mal placé, il devrait etre dans 

```
/usr/local/portage/net-dialup/eagle/eagle-1.0.4.ebuild
```

Son nom est donc: net-dialup/eagle.

Au cas ou ca aide  :Smile: 

Alain.

----------

## Zeysh

Oui merci ca aide  :Smile: , déja le ebuild refonctionne, mais le problème persiste au niveau de :

```
# /etc/init.d/eagle-adsl start

 * Start Eagle-adsl ......                                                [ ok ]

 * Loading DSP and trying to sync ...

 * Failed to load or sync                                                 [ !! ]
```

Cela paut il etre dut a un mauvais reglage des fichiers de configuration, ou plutôt dût à un problème de communication avec le modem (n'arrivant pas a charger le code DSP)

Merci encore de votre aide. @+

----------

## Sleeper

C'est generalement plutot un pb de synchronization .....

Pour en etre sur essaie un 

```
adictrl -w
```

 une fois le driver charge.

De plus es-tu en degroupe ou non ?

----------

## Zeysh

Oui je susi en degroupee je vais tester je te tien au courant merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

Si tu es en degroupe, il faut que tu emerges en faisant:

```

USE="routedip" emerge eagle-1.0.4.ebuild

```

pour que ca puisse marcher APRES la synchro.

----------

## Zeysh

Et bien je reinstall ma gentoo et je test cela  :Smile:  au niveau du noyau (je suis en gentoo-sources) il n'y a pas de problème spécifique ?

----------

## Sleeper

Non. Je suis aussi en gentoo-sources ..

----------

## Zeysh

Yahoooooo !!! eux non .... GEnnnntoooooooo

Finalement une réinstall plutard et tout vos conseils voila ma petite Gentoo connecter au monde impitoyable du net  :Smile: 

Encore merci a vous et Sleeper JE T'AIME °(^_^)° 

Merci encore pour ton super boulot avec se petit Ebuild de mon coeur  :Smile: 

Maintenant passons à 'lépisode 2 IPTABLES pour partager ma connection  :Smile: 

@ et merci encore ! Geeennntoooooooo !!!!

----------

## fx0net

tout d'abord un grand merci a sleeper pour son travail et une petite kestion pour notre gourou :

g testé chez un ami la procdure pour le degroupage (avec l'ebuild et sans) et j 'arrive tjrs au meme resultat frustrant (et avec 2 machines differentes):

Quand je fais un ifconfig tout semble nikel le client dhcp prend l'adresse de free g donc mon ip free habituel tout semble ok mais je ne ping personne!!!  :Sad: 

je ne sors pas du tout ( rien a voir avec un prob de dns) fo il faire une route ou qq chose ou cela doit il marcher direct  ?? a noter que de que de l'exterieur on me ping pas non plus.

----------

## Sleeper

Je ne me rappelle plus si j'ai force la route par defaut dans l'ebuild (je suis au boulot ..  :Sad:  ) ..

 Ton pb de ping peux venir de plusieurs choses : firewall par exemple, ou pb chez Free aussi ( ca marche sous winblows ? )

----------

## fx0net

peut tu me dire la ligne pour la route chuis pas tres fort sous nux

otrement free marchait tres bien au moment de mes test le modem est reparti dans la seconde sous windows:)

aucune regle iptable pas de firewall ...

----------

## Sleeper

route add default  <interface utilisee par le driver>

----------

## fx0net

merci pour la route malheureusement j'ai toujours le  meme probleme et quand je ping j'ai une erreur :

 WARNING: failed to install socket filter

j'ai ete fouillé dans google mais pas grand chose  :Sad:  est ce que qq a une idée?

----------

## Heimdall

Moi j'ai une question bête (pour changer   :Laughing:  )

La configuration de la connexion se fait quand ??? Si j'ai bien compris, on emerge l'ebuild de Sleeper en remplacement de l'installation réseau pré fdisk (étape 4 du guide). J'ai bon ?

----------

## Barthoze

Je galere severe pour installer Gentoo et le modem.

Contexte :

- je suis en degroupe, avec un Fast 800

- je dispose des CD du magazine plein de fautes  :Rolling Eyes: 

- des drivers et de l'ebuild sur une cle USB.

- et d'une ou deux machines particulierement tetues

Questions :

est-il possible/envisageable/raisonnable de faire une install direct a partir du stage 1. ?

Remarque :

- Il manque les fichiers Digest et Manifest sur l'ebuild, donc ce serait cool de les placer dans l'archive officielles (Sleeper ?)

- Ce serait bien de pouvoir (ne serait ce que pour la forme) tenir compte des parametres du make.conf concernant l'architecture pour le module. 

Meurchi

----------

## Heimdall

D'après ce que j'ai compris et ma propre expérience, il n'est pas possible de faire directement une install stage 1 parce que l'ebuild de sleeper ne fonctionne qu'une fois que tout est installé. Par contre, une fois que tu as une stage 3 fonctionnelle, je crois que tu peux retourner faire ta stage 1 (il me semble que c'est ce qu'a fait Sleeper).

Sinon, avec le LiveCD1, tu fais une stage 3 en copiant en plus les snapshots de portage. Ca marche bien.

Et au passage : n'utilise PAS genkernel ! Avec le Free dégroupé, il te met IPv6 en dur et t'empêche de te connecter. Le seul moyen de le virer est de reconstruire ton kernel...

Bonne chance.

----------

## Barthoze

Ouais bon ...

J'ai compris le truc.

C'est plus facile quand on se sert d'un routeur.

Mon Toshiba Satellite 500Mhz tourne sous Grosdrake 9.2 et me sert de routeur pour l'autre

C'est bôn l'install à partir du stage 1 ^^

Toute une nuit pour compiler sur un Athlon XP 2Ghz.  :Shocked: 

Je continue, et j'espère pouvoir faire passer le Toshiba à la Gentoo aussi

ça devrait être faisable

----------

## Sleeper

 *Barthoze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> est-il possible/envisageable/raisonnable de faire une install direct a partir du stage 1. ?
> 
> 

 

C'est envisageable .. mais galere .. Quand je l'ai fait j'ai un peu rame, mais bon, a force de perseverance, on y arrive.

Maintenant le plus imple, est d'utiliser le System Rescue CD : tu bootes dessus, il integre le support du Sagem, tu te connectes (grace a un script simple), et boum tu peux commencer ton install...

 *Barthoze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Il manque les fichiers Digest et Manifest sur l'ebuild, donc ce serait cool de les placer dans l'archive officielles (Sleeper ?)
> 
> 

 

Oui, je sais .. j'ai oublie .. Ce sera ajoute pour la prochaine version ...

 *Barthoze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Ce serait bien de pouvoir (ne serait ce que pour la forme) tenir compte des parametres du make.conf concernant l'architecture pour le module. 
> 
> 

 

As-tu un exemple concret ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *Barthoze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> est-il possible/envisageable/raisonnable de faire une install direct a partir du stage 1. ?
> 
> 

 

C'est envisageable .. mais galere .. Quand je l'ai fait j'ai un peu rame, mais bon, a force de perseverance, on y arrive.

Maintenant le plus imple, est d'utiliser le System Rescue CD : tu bootes dessus, il integre le support du Sagem, tu te connectes (grace a un script simple), et boum tu peux commencer ton install...

 *Barthoze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Il manque les fichiers Digest et Manifest sur l'ebuild, donc ce serait cool de les placer dans l'archive officielles (Sleeper ?)
> 
> 

 

Oui, je sais .. j'ai oublie .. Ce sera ajoute pour la prochaine version ...

 *Barthoze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Ce serait bien de pouvoir (ne serait ce que pour la forme) tenir compte des parametres du make.conf concernant l'architecture pour le module. 
> 
> 

 

As-tu un exemple concret ?

----------

## Barthoze

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu un exemple concret ?

 

J'ai.

dans le fichier /etc/make.conf J'ai fort logiquement rajoute (entre autre) l'option 

```
CFLAGS= "-mcpu=athlon-xp "
```

 qui n'est pas passee au compilateur lorsqu'on fait le make sur le driver Sagem.

J'en deduis donc qu'il faut machiner le Makefile pour qu'elle soit prise en compte.

Ca n'est peut-etre pas si important que ca en fait  :Wink: 

Le sysrescue CD ne m'a pas convaincu outre mesure : je n'ai eu droit qu'au login de grub duand j'ai boute dessus  :Confused: .... J'ai du telecharger une version grosbeta.

----------

## Sleeper

 *Barthoze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai.
> 
> dans le fichier /etc/make.conf J'ai fort logiquement rajoute (entre autre) l'option 
> ...

 

OK.. Je croyais que tu parlais d'un USE flag... Pour ce qui concerne ce genre d'optimisation, le code d'un driver/module ne les prends generalement pas en compte...  

 *Barthoze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le sysrescue CD ne m'a pas convaincu outre mesure : je n'ai eu droit qu'au login de grub duand j'ai boute dessus .... J'ai du telecharger une version grosbeta.

 

Peut-etre une version un peu vieille ?? J'ai juste boote dessus, mais un pote l'a utilise frequemment (et l'utilise encore) afin d'installer sa Gentoo stage 1 avec un Fast.

----------

## kwenspc

Sleeper, est ce qu'il est possible que le support couplé de l'APM et l'ACPI fasse foiré ma conexion à internet?

je m'explique : ton ebuild a bien fonctionné, j'ai le modem qui focntionne, la route est bonne, le dhcp avec free a bien fonctionné puisque j'ai récupéré mon IP fixe pour mon modem (j'ai vérifié avec ifconfig, pas de pb)...

pourtant : impossible de sortir de ma machine. (chuis coincé dedans!  :Wink: )

kk1 ayant déjà eu le pb avec un autre modem, m'a dit qu'une fois qu'il eu séparé le support acpi et apm (c-a-d qu'il en a choisit un et a viré l'autre) ça marchait...

faut que je vérifis. dans ce cas c'est le support acpi/apm couplé qui peut être incriminé dans ce genre de disfonctionnement.

enfin si ça peut servir à d'autres comme cas d'école mon pb pkoi pas.

voilà c t juste mon ptit témoignage là dessus.

sinon le driver eagle est vraiment bien!  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sleeper, est ce qu'il est possible que le support couplé de l'APM et l'ACPI fasse foiré ma conexion à internet?
> 
> 

 

Oui et non ... Generalement quand il y a probleme avec l'ACPI, c'est plutot des desynchro, ou des paquets qui ne partent jamais ...

Tu n'as pas de logs particuliers ?

----------

## Barthoze

 *Quote:*   

> OK.. Je croyais que tu parlais d'un USE flag... Pour ce qui concerne ce genre d'optimisation, le code d'un driver/module ne les prends generalement pas en compte...

 

 :Cool:   Exact, il n'y a que les drivers et modules ecrits par les gens tres  tres serieux du kernel qui passent avec ces options, pas ceux ecrits par les g33ks franco-francais du dimanche   :Twisted Evil: 

Sleeper, le prend pas mal. Tu as fait un boulot impec' sur ce driver.

Je vais continuer avec mon install grace au routeur

----------

## Sleeper

 *Barthoze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   Exact, il n'y a que les drivers et modules ecrits par les gens tres  tres serieux du kernel qui passent avec ces options, pas ceux ecrits par les g33ks franco-francais du dimanche  
> 
> Sleeper, le prend pas mal. Tu as fait un boulot impec' sur ce driver.
> ...

 

Pas tout compris a ton mail...

Generalement on ne prend pas en compte les USE flags pour un driver/module, car il vaut mieux avoir les MEMES que ceux utilises lors de la compile du driver. De plus les optimizations les plus importantes vont arriver avec les fonctions kernels (genre memcpy ..etc..) qui elles sont architecture-dependante ..

----------

## Damdam11

Bonjour

Merci à Sleeper pour son eagle 1.0.4, que j'ai installé. Mon modem fast 800 se synchronise bien et tout et tout  :Smile: 

Le seul problème vient du fait que je ne garde la connexion que quelques secondes (impossible de faire 2 pings à la suite, juste un).

Etant donné que je suis chez Wanadoo et que j'ai une connexion minuscule (128k), se pourrait-il que ce soit la cause à mes soucis, et si oui existe t'il une solution, pour avoir une connexion plus longue  :Wink:  .

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## Damdam11

Bon ben il s'agissait en fait d'un problème venant de mon port usb  :Smile: 

C résolu   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

Plus de messages depuis un mois, je pense que ce thread peut maintenant redescendre un peu... Allez zou, on le décolle. Merci beaucoup en tout cas Sleeper pour ton boulot qui en aura aidé plus d'un, et pense à reposter, ici ou dans un nouveau thread, quand il y aura du neuf.

----------

## loic38

Est ce que vous savez si onpeut faire ca avec un 2.6??

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

Oui. Mais il faut la version CVS ou la pre-version 1.9.3 .. On a encoreparfois qq petits problemes, mais bon .. des que j'ai regle mes pbs avec mon portable je corrige tout ca ..

----------

## loic38

merci beaucoup sleeper , j'ai encore quelques questions (de noob).

Il faut la version CVS de quoi? 

C'est la meme manip d'install avec un 2.6 que celle que tu as decrietes avec un 2.4?

Le lien du guide pppoe ne marche plus, y'en a t il en autre?

Qu'est ce que la commande make dep et comment l'utiliser?

Désolé pour toutes ces questions je me sens vraiment perdu   :Embarassed: 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## tronka

La commande make dep il me semble et corrigez moi si je dis une betise crée les dépendences entre les modules et ton noyau ( à confirmer).

Tu t'en sers lorsque tu recompiles ton noyau. 

Apres avoir executer : make menuconfig lorsque tu quittes le module, le systeme te dis " you have to run make dep etc..."

donc en gros la ligne a faire une fois les modifs de ton menuconfig effectuées c'est :

```

pcmachin linux # make dep && make clean && make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install
```

Apres tu copies l'image de ton noyau sur la partition de boot :

```

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

Apres tu fais un lilo -v et tu lis ce que te dis le systeme, tu peux faire aussi un => modules-update

Apres tout ca normalement tu as un noyau tout neuf et fonctionnel. 

 :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  :Exclamation: 

J'émets un sérieu doute sur la véracité de ce que j'avance mais il me semble que c'est ça.  Cela dit si un expert pouvait confirmer mes dires , ça me rassurerait   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon courage Loic[/code]

----------

## Sleeper

 *loic38 wrote:*   

> merci beaucoup sleeper , j'ai encore quelques questions (de noob).
> 
> Il faut la version CVS de quoi? 

 

Du driver eagle  :Wink:  mais la avec les pbs de tuxfamily ca va etre galere ...

 *Quote:*   

> C'est la meme manip d'install avec un 2.6 que celle que tu as decrietes avec un 2.4?

 

Si tu parles de l'ebuild, non, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le porter pour la nouvelle version ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Qu'est ce que la commande make dep et comment l'utiliser?
> 
> 

 

Sur les kernel 2.4, ca permet de generer les dependances

----------

## Sleeper

 *tronka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> pcmachin linux # make dep && make clean && make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install
> ...

 

A abreger en 

```
 make dep %% make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apres tu copies l'image de ton noyau sur la partition de boot :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ouais.. enfin je prefere generalement le nommer differement de facon a pas ecraser celui qui existe deja  :Smile: 

----------

## tronka

A chaque recompile tu gardes une image de l'ancien noyau ? 

Ca ne sature pas un peu la mémoire du disque ?

Pardon pour ces questions élémentaires , mais je me renseigne sur les différentes façons de gérer son système.

----------

## Leander256

Une image de kernel occupe généralement entre 1 et 1,5 Mo ... Si tu as une partition /boot de 32 Mo, ça laisse de quoi en stocker quelques uns. Les modules sont stockés dans /lib donc sur la partition / (racine), il y n'a généralement aucun problème de place sur celle-là.

Et c'est beaucoup plus sûr de garder ton ancien noyau disponible, juste au cas où tu aurais oublié de compiler quelque chose d'important dans le nouveau. Ca t'évite d'avoir à démarrer sur le live CD pour faire un chroot et recompiler correctement un kernel.

----------

## Sleeper

 *tronka wrote:*   

> A chaque recompile tu gardes une image de l'ancien noyau ? 
> 
> Ca ne sature pas un peu la mémoire du disque ?
> 
> Pardon pour ces questions élémentaires , mais je me renseigne sur les différentes façons de gérer son système.

 

Non .. Ca ne sature pas trop .. Disons que j'ai au moins tj une image/modules de "secours" ... au acs ou je merde grave une compil

----------

## Heimdall

Bon, je me décide *enfin* à poster mon problème, qui m'enquiquine depuis un temps certain :

J'utilise l'ebuild de Sleeper (installé vers Novembre) sur mon Sagem F@st 800 avec Free dégroupé. 

Au boot, je charge bien le module adiusbadsl, mais le script eage-adsl me renvoie "Failed to load or sync" quasi instantanément. Puis hotplug se lance et me renvoie trois "Cannot get config descriptor : Connection timed out", puis le boot se termine.

Ensuite, pour lancer ma connexion, je dois entrer successivement :

```
/etc/init.d/eagle-adsl restart

/etc/init.d/hotplug restart

/etc/init.d/eagle-adsl restart

/etc/init.d/eagle-adsl restart
```

Si je ne les fais pas dans l'ordre, ces instructions ne se terminent jamais et je suis contraint de redémarrer...

La première instruction prend environ 30 seconde mais la diode ne clignote pas. Hotplug se relance ensuite très rapidement. Puis le eagle-adsl suivant recherche la synchro avec la diode et me renvoie tout bon, en me créant l'interface eth0. Mais la connexion effective n'est possible qu'après avoir relancé une dernière fois le script.

Je précise que j'utilise une 2.4.20-r9...

Après le boot, j'ai un log vraiment très laid : 

```
Feb  4 17:51:41 localhost kernel: [adi] driver V1.0.4 loaded

Feb  4 17:51:41 localhost kernel: usb.c: registered new driver adiusbadsl

Feb  4 17:51:42 localhost rc-scripts: Failed to load or sync

Feb  4 17:51:42 localhost kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:11.5 to 64

Feb  4 17:51:42 localhost kernel: hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:10.3, VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

Feb  4 17:51:42 localhost kernel: hcd.c: irq 10, pci mem d0a06f00

Feb  4 17:51:42 localhost kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Feb  4 17:51:42 localhost kernel: ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: hub.c: 6 ports detected

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xec00, IRQ 5

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe800, IRQ 11

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe400, IRQ 11

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb  4 17:51:43 localhost kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected

Feb  4 17:51:44 localhost kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:10.1-1, assigned address 2

Feb  4 17:51:44 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:44 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:44 localhost kernel: [ADI] adi_probe : set_configuration failed.

Feb  4 17:51:44 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:44 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:45 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:46 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: [ADI] adi_probe : set_configuration failed.

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:47 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

Feb  4 17:51:48 localhost kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
```

Et ca continue comme ça pendant des pages...

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner un coup de main ?

----------

## EvaSDK

une idée comme ca, est-ce que le module usb est adapté à ta carte-mère ? (voir /proc/pci)

euh sinon, est-ce que le module usb est chargé avant le module du modem ?

(je sais, c'est des questions cons, mais j'ai pas trop d'idées là)

----------

## Sleeper

Y'a surtout, dans un premier temps, le script d'init et hotplug qui se bouffent la gueule ...

Le script n'a pas ete ecrit pour travailler avec hotplug .. Donc essaie d'abord de desactiver hotplug et de voir ce que ca donne ..

----------

## Heimdall

J'ai essayé

```
rc-update del hotplug
```

Il n'y a aucun changement au boot, j'ai toujours un "Failed to load or sync", te je suis obligé de retaper ma manip' spéciale pour me connecter. Par contre, le dmesg est tout propre, maintenant, mais pas le syslog.0

EvaDSK, j'ai mes 4 ports USB (3 en 1.1 et un en 2.0) de reconnus dans /proc/pci Est-ce bien ce que je devais vérifier ?

Sinon, sans hotplug, à quel moment du boot la reconnaissance des ports usb s'effectue-t-elle ? D'après mon log (posté ci-après), cela se fait au moment du lancement de hotplug (les quelques secondes de différences correspondent au lancement de fluxbox et d'un terminal)...

Je vais essayer de rajouter hotplug au runlevel 'boot', mais si cela ne fonctionne pas, je ne vois vraiment plus quoi tenter...

 *Quote:*   

> syslog.0 : extraits

 

```
Feb  7 22:42:40 localhost kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

Feb  7 22:42:40 localhost kernel: agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

Feb  7 22:42:40 localhost kernel: agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT266 chipset

Feb  7 22:42:40 localhost kernel: agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Feb  7 22:42:40 localhost kernel: [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

Feb  7 22:42:40 localhost kernel: [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

Feb  7 22:42:40 localhost kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

Feb  7 22:42:40 localhost kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub

Feb  7 22:42:40 localhost kernel: [adi] driver V1.0.4 loaded

Feb  7 22:42:40 localhost kernel: usb.c: registered new driver adiusbadsl

Feb  7 22:42:41 localhost rc-scripts: Failed to load or sync

Feb  7 22:42:41 localhost cron[1095]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)

Feb  7 22:42:41 localhost init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000207 (hardware caps of chipset)

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000304 (selected caps)

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] free  LFB = 116391936

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] max   LFB = 116391936

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] free  Inv = 0

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] max   Inv = 0

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] total Inv = 0

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] total TIM = 0

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] total FB  = 0

Feb  7 22:42:45 localhost kernel: [fglrx] total AGP = 32768

Feb  7 22:42:48 localhost gdmgreeter[1170]: No default session link found. Using Failsafe GNOME.

Feb  7 22:42:54 localhost kernel: inserting floppy driver for 2.4.20-gentoo-r9

Feb  7 22:42:54 localhost kernel: Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Feb  7 22:42:54 localhost kernel: FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Feb  7 22:43:09 localhost rc-scripts: Failed to load or sync

Feb  7 22:43:11 localhost rc-scripts: Failed to load or sync

Feb  7 22:43:18 localhost kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:11.5 to 64

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:10.3, VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: hcd.c: irq 10, pci mem d8fe4f00

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: hub.c: 6 ports detected

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xec00, IRQ 5

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe800, IRQ 11

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe400, IRQ 11

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: hub.c: USB hub found

Feb  7 22:43:19 localhost kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected

Feb  7 22:43:20 localhost kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:10.1-1, assigned address 2

Feb  7 22:43:21 localhost kernel: [adi] New USB ADSL device detected, waiting for DSP code...

Feb  7 22:43:21 localhost kernel: [adi] created proc entry at : /proc/driver/adimodem/003-002

Feb  7 22:43:21 localhost kernel: usb.c: registered new driver acm

Feb  7 22:43:21 localhost kernel: acm.c: v0.21:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

Feb  7 22:43:23 localhost kernel: [adi] ioctl ADIUSBADSLOPTIONS received

Feb  7 22:43:23 localhost kernel: [adi] Reassembly buffer size set to 1536

Feb  7 22:43:23 localhost kernel: [adi] ioctl ADIUSBADSLDSP received

Feb  7 22:43:23 localhost kernel: [adi] Loading DSP code to device...

Feb  7 22:43:23 localhost kernel: [adi] DSP code successfully loaded to device
```

Edit : après essai de hotplug au runlevel 'boot', j'obtiens un "cannot get config descriptor : connection timed out" traditionnel   :Sad: 

----------

## Linux.FraisE

Serai t'il possible de mettre a jour un topic clair, et si possible detailler de la manoeuvre a suivre pour obtenir une connexion adsl avec le sagem fast 800 , a quelle moment executer cette manoeuvre et  commennt refaire une install en stage 1 en ayant la connexion!  :Smile:  ce serai simpa merci d'avance

 :Embarassed: 

(petite nioub en detress)

----------

## Sleeper

 *Linux.FraisE wrote:*   

> Serai t'il possible de mettre a jour un topic clair, et si possible detailler de la manoeuvre a suivre pour obtenir une connexion adsl avec le sagem fast 800 , a quelle moment executer cette manoeuvre et  commennt refaire une install en stage 1 en ayant la connexion!  ce serai simpa merci d'avance
> 
> (petite nioub en detress)

 

C'est en cours. 

Par contre pour l'installation depuis stage 1 ca risque d'etre un peu plus complique .. Pas mal de choses ont change depuis que je l'ai fait .. et je pense que la facon la plus simple est encore d'utiliser une System rescue CD (qui contient le driver et permet de se connecter facilement) ou une Knoppix ( y'a un moyen simple de se connecter ), puis d'installer la gentoo a partir de cette connexion ..

Enfin j'essaierai d'include ca dans le doc.

----------

## Thom N2h

C clair que le Cdrescue marche bien, franchement je vois pas l'intérêt du basiccd gentoo par rapport au cdrescue, c tellement simple comme ça.

Pour ma part je suis en train de recompiler un 2.6.3-rc2 en ce moment et on dirait qu'il ne trouve pas le dev ppp. Les options PPP sont compilé, les options PCI aussi j'ai rajouté usb acm aussi. A noté que tout marche correctement pour un noyau 2.4.22-gentoo-r5

J'utilise la version 1.9.3 du driver et pppoe 2.41-r14.

je reviens pour vous passez un log propre[/code]

----------

## Sleeper

Essaie plutot la 1.9.5 .. voire la 1.9.6 qui doit sortir incessament sous peu (ce soir ou demain IMHO).

----------

## Thom N2h

ok je viens de regarer le log, il semblerait que ce soit plutôt un prob avec gcc

```
Feb 16 13:22:19 [kernel] eagle_usb: version magic '2.6.3-rc1 preempt K7 gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.3-rc2-mm1 preempt this needs to be fixedgcc-3.3'
```

En effet j'ai compilé le noyau 2.4.22 avec gcc 3.2 mainteant j'ai le 3.3.2. mais il doit être possible avec le noyau 2.6 de compiler un module avec une version différente de gcc.

Je vais voir la version 1.9.5 tout de suite, merci sleeper

----------

## Thom N2h

le driver compile le eagleconfig marche bien.

par contre il ne trouve pas le /dev/ppp qu'est ce qui le créer celui là ? sur mon noyau 2.4.22 il le créer un auto. pour la souris ça fait pareil le /dev/input/mice n'est aps créer

----------

## EvaSDK

Heimdall > ouais pour le /proc/pci et /proc/bus/usb c bon.

Ton log nous apprends rien. En fait on voit juste que le modem est détecté et que le firmware est envoyé, mais on ne voit pas les tentatives de connections foireuses.

Avant de faire ta manip chelou, il dit quoi lsmod ? Et aussi, je me souviens plus mais est-ce que tu as compilé le driver en ayant le lien /usr/src/linux qui pointe bien vers le noyau que tu utilises (ca doit pas être ca mais bon).

Linux.FraisE > t'as besoin de ca vite je suppose ? T'as quelle version du kernel ?

----------

## Thom N2h

bpon c ok pou moi j'avais pas coché le devfs.

Bon je vais pas testé ton ebuild, désolé  :Wink:  mais bon c pas le moment de tout faire planter? si la 1.9.6 sort par contre je testerais

----------

## TGL

Pour les discussions nouvelles sur le sujet, allez plutôt du côté de ce nouveau thread que Sleeper nous a amoureusement concocté: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=137649

Ici, on finit les discussion en cours si il y en a, et puis sinon on laisse mourir.

Merci.

----------

